# Bad Superblock



## voelzi (27. Juli 2008)

*Betriebssystem:* SUSE 10.3
*Formatierung:* ext3

Ich habe keinen Zugriff auf die Partition mit /home. Beim Einbinden des Laufwerkes erhalte ich folgende Meldungen:


```
mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb1,
       missing codepage or other error
       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
       dmesg | tail  or so
```

Zukünftig möchte ich Suse 11.0 verwenden. Ich hatte daher versucht, das Problem mit einer Neuinstalltion zu umgehen. Nun wird die Installation mit der obigen Fehlermeldung beim Einbinden des home-Verzeihnisses abgebrochen, d.h. die Installationsroutine hat bereits das Root-Verzeichnis formatiert. Bisher war es ja kein Problem, da das Home-Verzeichnis nur eingebunden wurde. Aber jetzt bekomme ich keinen Zugriff auf /hdb1 und die Installationsroutine bricht ebenfalls ab. Was nun

Jetzt habe ich die eine oder andere Frage:
1. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Daten zu retten? Wenn ja,wie?
2. Kann man die betroffene Festplatte nach einer Formatierung weiterverwenden, oder sollte man das Ding ersetzen?
3. Welche Möglichkeiten habe ich unter SUSE 11.0 solche Probleme zu verhindern?
4. Was ist die Ursache dieser Fehlermeldung? Was ist auf der Festplatte geschehen? Vermutlich wurde dem PC der Strom abgestellt.

Gruß
völzi


----------



## Navy (28. Juli 2008)

Also OpenSUSE sollte eigentlich schon mit der "neuen" Notation arbeiten, die alte wurde bei neueren 2.6er Kernel durch die Verwendung von libata ersetzt. Soll heißen, dass es ungewöhnlich ist, dass Du Deine Festplatte mit /dev/hdb1 addressierst, es müsste eigentlich /dev/sdb1 sein.

Kann es sein, dass Du auf eine falsche Platte referenzierst? Überprüf mal bitte mit 
	
	
	



```
fdisk -l
```
 ob Du auch wirklich versuchst die Partition zu mounten, auf der /home liegt.

Wenn ja, dann (nachdem Du ein Backup der Partition angeleght hast) mach folgendes:

```
mkfs.ext3 -n /dev/hdb1
```
 Jetzt werden Dir recht weit unten alle Superblöcke angezeigt, die das FS als Backup noch hat. Davon nimmst Du Dir einen $BLOCK und machst: 
	
	
	



```
e2fsck -b $BLOCK /dev/hdb1
```
.


----------

